# HELP - Discus with white stringy poop



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I know it is not something good.

Had this discus for problem 3 months now and was treated with Kisuri then a couple of time. Was doing very well.

Is it stress from tank disturbance or is it something contagious? Any recommendation for treatment? Also seen this is a couple other discus.

Thanks,


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

That kind of looks segmented like a tapeworm. If it is a tapeworm you can treat with Prazipro. If it is white poop then you would need to look at a sample under a microscope to determine exactly what is going on. The most likely candidates are round worms (capillaria and friends) or protozoans (hexamita and friends). Each requires a different treatment. I find levamisole is best for round worms and metronidazole is best for protozoans.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks
Segmented to
Me
And a
Bulbous end. I'd say tapeworm.


----------



## Stan's Discus (Oct 29, 2012)

tapeworms are flat


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

here's a link with some images of a tapeworm coming out of a discus. it does not look like what that is.

Wormer Plus | Results


----------

